# Paph. adductum x gigantifolium



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2014)

adductum ‘Dark Cloud’ x gigantifolium ‘Dark Warrior’ 

I got this from Sam Tsui at our show last weekend. I fell in love!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 2, 2014)

Indeed that is nice. Hopefully the flower count will increase on the next blooming.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 3, 2014)

The contrast between the near white ovary and the dark bloom, creates a very interesting and appealing visual feast!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 3, 2014)

very nice


----------



## emydura (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in love with it too Dot. The dark dorsal is wonderful and I just love the petal stance. I'm surprised how much I love these gigantifolium crosses. I could never have imagined it would make a good parent. The hybrids with rothschidianum, sanderianum and now anitum are fantastic. The overlapping circular petal stance is really pleasing on the eye.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! Nice flowers in every way!


----------



## polyantha (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the whole plant? It would be interesting what the leafspan is since gig primary hybrids sometimes are pretty small (sandie x gig for example). Very intersting that the ovary is perfectly white. I would not have expected that.


----------



## nathalie (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice flowers and very nice pic !


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2014)

WooHoo, that's nice!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2014)

That is one great plant you have there! I love the overlap in the petals and the rich color. I'm waiting with baited breath to see how my gig x kolo turns out.


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow Dot nice pickup! The color scheme is real eye candy. Is the the plant a single growth?

PS. The is the kind of cross I'd like to be named after me!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow Dot nice pickup! The color scheme is real eye candy. Is the the plant a single growth?
> 
> PS. The is the kind of cross I'd like to be named after me!



Paph. SlipperKing?


----------



## Trithor (Mar 3, 2014)

Nah, Paph Bandyleg


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2014)

Brandyleg? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2014)

close to perfect.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2014)

emydura said:


> I'm in love with it too Dot. The dark dorsal is wonderful and I just love the petal stance. I'm surprised how much I love these gigantifolium crosses. I could never have imagined it would make a good parent. The hybrids with rothschidianum, sanderianum and now anitum are fantastic. The overlapping circular petal stance is really pleasing on the eye.


I agree. I love what gigantifolium does to petals.


polyantha said:


> Do you have a picture of the whole plant? It would be interesting what the leafspan is since gig primary hybrids sometimes are pretty small (sandie x gig for example). Very intersting that the ovary is perfectly white. I would not have expected that.


No, but the leaves are huge: 15" long and 2" wide. The spike is 23" to the first flower. The ovaries aren't white, but a pale yellow -- the lightness is also a characteristic of gigantifolium.


SlipperKing said:


> Wow Dot nice pickup! The color scheme is real eye candy. Is the the plant a single growth?
> 
> PS. The is the kind of cross I'd like to be named after me!


Yes -- one growth. I don't see a sign of a new growth yet. Maybe I should cut the spike -- but I just hate to do that.


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful. Congrats!:clap:


----------



## Carper (Mar 6, 2014)

A stunning display and one for keeps. Future blooms could be outstanding!!

:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 6, 2014)

Try as I might it just isn't my type of paph. However, its very clean looking and once again Dot your photo amazes


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow I love it too.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 6, 2014)

I did find a name for this cross on the RHS register

Paph. Haur Jih Lucky


----------



## AdamD (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry Bandyleg...


----------



## J GDK (Mar 7, 2014)

Haur Jih, I know the man. I saw him several times.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice flowering! and photo's extra!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2014)

AdamD said:


> I did find a name for this cross on the RHS register
> 
> Paph. Haur Jih Lucky



Thanks, Adam -- I couldn't find it, and I looked both under adductum and anitum.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 7, 2014)

I just put in the gigantifolium parent and left the rest blank. You have to do this for both pollen and seed parents if you want to see all hybrids for a particular species or cross. Kolo x gig is still unnamed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2014)

Neat trick -- I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2014)

Superb, and a bit sinister looking!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 8, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow Dot...that is gorgeous. I had that cross at one time; I think John M has it now if memory serves me correctly.

I like gigantifolium as a parent. :drool:


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Agree with everyone else's accolades. Plus such excellent photos.


----------

